# Custom tanks?



## Tylerindelta (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi I'm looking for any info on where to get a custom tank built. I have a 265g that's 7ft longx2.5deep and 2 high. I would love a 7x30x30 if anyone has any contact info pls pass it along


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Archer plastics in port moody is who I used for custom.


----------

